# Micro V scrog



## Stonetech (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks RIU for finally making a vert section!


Here's my bloom cab, its about 3' x 3' x 4'h. I've got a 400w dimmable ballast on a light rail 3.5 with a 6" Max fan (3 speed) exhaust. The walls are covered in reflectix and trellis. 



I've got 4 ebb n flow sites each with its own res. Right now I'm vegging 2 OG Kush (from bagseed) and 2 Godbud (JOTI). I'm only using the 250w setting at the moment.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 16, 2011)

That's pretty badass man. I'm subbed up for sure.


----------



## ErnstHash (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome grow room dude. Looks like fun


----------



## Beansly (Nov 17, 2011)

Just on critisism if I could. 
It seems like you're wasting a lot of space that could be taken up by more plants. Is there a reason you only chose 4? Legal perhaps?
It looks like you plan on veggin for a long time and growing HUGE plants.
Also, I grow 2/ a 400w light also, in a 4x4' space, bare-bulb, vert, and I've noticed that the plants can get very close to the bulb without burning.
Just a few thought. I'm still love it and wanna sere this one out.


----------



## Stonetech (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Beansly and Ernst. 

@ Beansly,

I forgot to mention that I have a seperate veg cab, allowing me to veg the 4 plants as big as they need to be in advance. I'm a little behind schedule this time so they're a little smaller than usual. 

With the right genetics I think four plants will be more than enough. That being said I know the God Bud is not going to cut it, its more suited for SOG. Unfortunately this is what I'm stuck with this round. I've got some Sour Kush from DNA on the way for next round, hopefully its a stretcher.

Here's a pic of a 250w run I did in the summer with four OGs in the same cab, it was a tight fit.


----------



## Dennis Rodman (Nov 17, 2011)

looks good. 
You're running ebb&flow in those buckets? what's your watering cycle like? roots look great.


----------



## Stonetech (Nov 17, 2011)

@ Rodman,

Yeah, the buckets are 1 g with a 4 g res underneath each with its own small pump. Last round I flooded 15 min on/ 45 min off until late in flower then I decreased to only every 4 hrs. Sometimes I lower the flood level as well.


----------



## Stonetech (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's a couple God Bud pics from last round.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 19, 2011)

That plant looks AWESOME! Very healthy looking! Nice roots, beautiful colors. Kudos. I love God Bud. Spent most of my early 20's high on it lol.


----------



## Stonetech (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Bro! But I think that most of the credit should go to JOTI for creating such a wonderful strain!

I did however "create" some offspring "by accident". Last run I stressed my OGs and they hermied. They pollinated my God Buds and I created this!


----------



## Stonetech (Nov 20, 2011)

More God Bud pics. My "rockhard nug" pheno.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 21, 2011)

Stonetech said:


> Thanks Bro! But I think that most of the credit should go to JOTI for creating such a wonderful strain!
> 
> I did however "create" some offspring "by accident". Last run I stressed my OGs and they hermied. They pollinated my God Buds and I created this!
> 
> View attachment 1896656


And wouldn't you know it I just picked up some original God Bud. Doesn't look as nice as what you have going though. But it smells amazing, it's got that distinct musky God smell (I dunno if musky is the right description, but it's definitely unique and distinct).


----------



## Stonetech (Nov 21, 2011)

@ OG, 

Yeah she's a beauty for sure.


----------



## Stonetech (Nov 21, 2011)

Still veggin away...



New prospects...

White Widow (GHS)



Sour Kush AKA Headband (DNA)



God Bud x OG Kush (ME)


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 21, 2011)

@Stonetech

Temp dips or just the pheno gave the God that color? The stuff I used to get often had purple hues in it, but not quite that intense! 

Was the same guy growing it all the time, but some batches turned out differently than others (slightly). Really potent. Ah the good ole days. 

The pheno I picked up doesn't look as nice, it's somewhat darker colored too and the buds are smaller more sativa like. But it stinks to high hell of God (Skunk/Musk with slight fruity undertones I guess would be my best description) and it's quite sticky (although not the stickiest, enough that you should wash your hands after handling a bunch of it and your fingers get tappy)... and it breaks up so nicely. Was really well grown/cured IMO. It's not quite as strong as I remember it though (my tolerance is also higher). It was his first grow out so it's possible I got a lesser pheno and he's testing them out. How much variety in phenotypes did you find when you grew yours out? Or did you get a nice clone?

Grabbed some amazing smelling Lemon Kush as well.... at least that's what he called it, except I don't smell much Kush, just lemon. Huge buds. Quite a few 1/4 ouncers in the bag and lots of 2-3g nugs, one almost a 1/2 oz, lots of crystal, pretty nice sized for a guy who doesn't grow huge trees. I'm pleased. It's kind of a knock you out and go to sleep stone though so you can't smoke it all the time.

Getting off course now though... looking forward to seeing how this one turns out.


----------



## Stonetech (Nov 21, 2011)

@ OG

They're never as strong as I remember them either LOL.

That GB was grown in the summer so temps did not play a factor. I popped only 2 seeds and was blessed with 2 phenos. One was much taller and bushier, the other smaller and more sativa like. The smaller is much more dense and colorful. 

Both phenos are represented in my current grow, only problem is I can't remember which is which.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 27, 2011)

How goes it? 

I found 4 beans in that God bud.... pleased about that. Look quite healthy too.


----------



## Stonetech (Nov 27, 2011)

You gotta love poppin fresh beans! My God Bud seedlings are just lovin life. These pics are after week of germinating.



Veg is goin slow due to winter weather, low temps/humidity. I guess I'll veg another week. Need some more stretch, the screens not even close to being full more like half.



I've been doin alot of defoliation to the GBs this time, hopefully it pays off.


----------



## Xoshua (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice job! Silly question, the mesh stuff covering the walls on top of your reflector material, what is it used for?


----------



## Stonetech (Nov 28, 2011)

@ Xoshua

I tie my plants to the netting in order to spread them out and use more of the canopy, its just another way to scrog.


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 3, 2011)

Well I think I've waited long enough, time to get the show on the road. The God Buds are never gonna stretch as much as I need but the OGs are ready to buck.


----------



## bboybojo (Dec 3, 2011)

Lookin good sir! I maybe agree with beansly about the 'more plants' thing, then again I would probably not veg very long either, and run a higher turnover perpetual.
You'll definitely be rewarded with some big nuggets going the way you are though, good times!


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 4, 2011)

@ bb

Thanks buddy! I would have to agree with you, higher plant numbers = higher yield. My biggest issue with adding more is res volume, right now I can leave them unattended for over a week, which sometimes has to happen. I'm afraid with more plants I wouldn't be able to leave them nearly as long. 

Hopefully with the right genetics I can fill in the canopy completely on the next round. I've got 4 Sour Kush AKA Headband, 1 White Widow, and 1 OG Kush x God Bud that I'm going to be vegging for at least 8 weeks while these ones flower.


----------



## TheHaze (Dec 5, 2011)

I just wanted to say I really like your grow room and those god bud pics . Looks very professional!


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Dec 8, 2011)

the headband really stretchs from rp so you should get what your looking 4 so does og18 and there both really the bomb


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 9, 2011)

@ Haze

Thanks, sometimes I wonder which I enjoy more, designing the growroom or growing bud, I guess its a tie.

@ bo fli

Yeah I've checked out a couple grows with the Headband and it looks to be good for scrog. My primary goal is to grow AAA bud, next is yield. So hopefully it is the bomb. I'm leaning towards a monocrop of the headband for my next run. It will give me a chance to select a pheno out of the 4 I have. 

Have you heard anything about White Widow from GHS? I haven't been hearing good things, and after only 1/8 germinating I'm not sure if its worth the energy. But then again you never know.


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 11, 2011)

Startin to fill out a bit, not much stretch tho.


----------



## Shanti Roker (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow those OG's are going to be massive. Godbud looks great but the OG's just tower over 'em. The trellis deal you got going on on the walls is one of the most innovative things I've seen. Deff. going to give it a try. 

What are you using for nutes?
Ph lvl?


----------



## asdewqasdfgh (Dec 12, 2011)

your grow room is official.


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 12, 2011)

@Shanti

Yeah the ogs are perfectly suited to this style of growing, but the God Bud is some of my favorite smoke. I got the idea of hanging the trellis behind the plants from a very innovative grower on another site, so far its workin great!

I'm using GH flora series, ph 6.3. I have been considering a change tho.

@ asdewqasdfgh

Thanks and welcome!


----------



## Shanti Roker (Dec 12, 2011)

Well like you said if you could have vegged the Godbuds for longer you would have. They'd be amazing. Imagine the nugs on them if they were the size of the OG's! Is their a reason for the lower Ph? A lot of people I know use a nuetral Ph. 7.0. Would i t make too much of a difference?

I'm doing one plant in a bubblepomics system is made (DIY =P) I'm going to try the trellis with.


----------



## Mineralz (Dec 12, 2011)

Love your setup! Looks very nice and tidy. I have a 3x3x6 tent and a 400w light as well.....I read through all of Jigfresh's Vert growz lastnight and my mind was blown the eff away! Really anxious to see how this plays out for you man cuz I'm considering doing a vertical scrog! I've done a couple horizontal scrogs and I really liked the technique...but this style is ingenious! Wall of green! Plants look awesome btw and I'm subb'd up and ready to go on this


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 13, 2011)

@ Shanti

Ph in hydro should range anywhere between 5.5 - 6.5 (+/-), neutral ph is better for soil.

Welcome Mineralz!


----------



## Shanti Roker (Dec 13, 2011)

Ahh. Never tried hydroponics before so im learning =P. Well im subbed for sure. Cant wait to see them OG's start buddin!


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 13, 2011)

The OGs are stretchin pretty good now. If all four were like this I'd have a full canopy.


----------



## heywhatsthatsmell (Dec 14, 2011)

awesome!!! ill def be checking back in here


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 14, 2011)

Roots are already startin to split the net pots, seems like a good problem to have


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 15, 2011)

Awesome and clean room you have there. I love the creativity you have in there with the screen on the walls. I am sub'd along the ride and see how this goes for ya. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Shanti Roker (Dec 15, 2011)

When do you plan to start flowering? Or are you just going by how much space you have to work with?


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 16, 2011)

Flower pics, almost 2 weeks already. 



In veg I got...

White Whidow 



Sour Kush



God Bud x OG 



Og and GB clones


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 23, 2011)

Decided to try adding a little 26w uv cfl. Not sure what to expect but I do notice the OGs like the mh a lot better than hps, maybe thats why, who knows. I got it rigged up right underneath the hps lamp on the light rail. I'll try it for a bit and see if I notice any overall improvements. This is my 3rd run with them so I should be able to see any differences.


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 23, 2011)

The CFL will not make a difference at that distance. The OG's have and will always be a stretcher so the scroging method is the best method, I believe your method will do just fine. Keep an eye on the eagle clawing up top. If it gets worse then you will need to look into it. They look great. I am interested in seeing how they finish with yeild and quality.


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 24, 2011)

@ inhaleindica

I've had this leaf curl on all 3 of my OG grows now. Tried cutting back nitrogen, less nutes, more cal/mag, adjusting ph, just can't figure it out. It always starts when I switch to hps. I think this OG is just a fickle strain. I think the yield will be good on them but I'm concerned about the quality. 

BTW the manufacturer of the UV bulb states that it is effective up to 20", they're referring to lizards of course though lol.


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 27, 2011)

Over 3 weeks in flower...

OG Kush



God Bud


----------



## inhaleindica (Dec 27, 2011)

Stonetech said:


> @ inhaleindica
> 
> I've had this leaf curl on all 3 of my OG grows now. Tried cutting back nitrogen, less nutes, more cal/mag, adjusting ph, just can't figure it out. It always starts when I switch to hps. I think this OG is just a fickle strain. I think the yield will be good on them but I'm concerned about the quality.
> 
> BTW the manufacturer of the UV bulb states that it is effective up to 20", they're referring to lizards of course though lol.


I agree that OGs are picky plants. I used to have a Tahoe OG which was pain in the ass to grow but the quality is what made me keep it until a friend threw it out (ahhh). I wouldn't cut back on the Nitrogen as OGs are Nitrogen and Calmag hogs. Just reduce the ppm amount a little. I have had several plants with eagle clawing the first 2 weeks of flower. There is a possibility that the light change could be the factor. I start my plants under T5s then in flower HPS maybe the light penetration is overwhelming?

UV on reptiles and plants are totally different lol. I used to collect exotic and rare reptiles, been wanting to get back into it soon.


----------



## CatatonicChronic (Dec 27, 2011)

hello, I have a novice question about scrog, do you rotate the screen so that both sides of the plant get light??, I don't think so but I am not entirely sure. also if I were to scrog with a 1000watt, how close to the plants do I want it when the screen starts to fill in?


----------



## Stonetech (Jan 5, 2012)

Ran out of nutes so I decided to try something new, got the house & garden ab, bud xl, and top booster. I'll probably still veg with gh flora.



Veg is goin really well, likin the new genetics. Up front is Sour Kush on the left, White Widow on the right.


----------



## Stonetech (Jan 6, 2012)

Flower pics after a good trimming...






Also topped all the veg plants...



Made clones...



The White Widow and Sour Kush P1 are by far the strongest in veg... 



Next is the Sour Kush P2's (x3)




And in last place is the OG x God Bud. Its the only one in a 6" netpot (because I had run out of the 3.5") which I believe is holding too much moisture and stunting its growth.


----------



## Mineralz (Jan 8, 2012)

<---Jealous  You're only 33 days into flower man....you havent even reached the swelling part yet and those bitches are huge! So stoked to see how this turns out man! My next round is gonna look almost identical to this as soon as my DK finishes flower....damn the wait :/ They look awesome man...you're gonna have some hella-decent bud porn in a couple weeks(softcore is good, but we all dig the hardcore lulz) Keep em comin and i'll for sure check back


----------



## crazy carl (Jan 10, 2012)

do you have a goal or guess on the final weight per plant?


----------



## Stonetech (Jan 10, 2012)

My goal I guess would be to get about 2 oz per plant of quality bud so 8 altogether, any more would be a bonus.

However, if I had to guess on this round I'd say 2 oz per OG and only 1 per God Bud, so 6 total. Not very much but that God Bud is some dank smoke.

Then again who knows, this is my first round with a 400w.


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 10, 2012)

sweet setup you have there.


----------



## onephate91 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey, quick question, how did you go about the construction of the walls? Your system looks awesome and I would love to emulate it in my own manner. Specifically where did you get that trellis material?


----------



## onephate91 (Jan 11, 2012)

+1'd btw


----------



## Stonetech (Jan 12, 2012)

@ onephate,

The walls were all framed and then covered with drywall, just like any other room in a house. Then I stapled the reflectix to the drywall, then the same with the trellis. All materials used were bought at home depot, the trellis is in the fencing section.




In the last pic the left side is veg, the right is flower.


----------



## Mineralz (Jan 15, 2012)

Any updates comin soon by chance??


----------



## Stonetech (Jan 16, 2012)

Can't believe its almost 7 weeks already. Just finished my 3-4 days of top booster. Looks like they won't be ready for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Stonetech (Jan 18, 2012)

Starting to get some swellage now, they seem to be a bit behind though. Must be the light mover. The buds are more evenly developed from top to bottom so I guess its a trade off.


----------



## warrengjustice747 (Jan 18, 2012)

i love this! you are soo cool im gonna do that 1 day. wall of green its fucking genius.


----------



## Stonetech (Feb 6, 2012)

After 9 weeks I chopped the OGs today. Yield looks ok about 6 oz so not bad. Could've used another week but they were startin to hermie so I gave them the axe (no more bagseed for this farmer).



OG #1



OG #2


----------



## Stonetech (Feb 7, 2012)

I harvested the God Buds today. Man that shit was greasy/sticky! Looks like about 4 oz. So that puts me at about 10 oz total which is ok with me. I will post the actual weight once its dry.



t

After seeing the results of this harvy I'm pretty hopeful for the next round. All the strains I have to choose from are super stretchy like the OG. If I can get 3 oz per plant with bagseed I can't wait to see what I can get with good genetics! 12-14 oz will be the new goal.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice! Reminds me of my youth....


----------



## Stonetech (Feb 10, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Very nice! Reminds me of my youth....


Yeah, the good ol days! Maybe you should grab some seeds and give them a go your self. I think I paid $60 for a 10 pack from Vancouver seed bank, they don't ship to the states though. By far the gooiest shit I've ever grown, second place would be JOTI's blueberry. I would highly recommend doin a SOG with these strains though, they don't branch out much at all. Only problem is there isn't a filter that can control the smell.


----------



## Stonetech (Feb 10, 2012)

My timing of this transition is alot better, the veg plants are ready to go into flower I'm just gonna let them adjust to the training then flip em. 

I've got 3 SKs and 1 WW for this round. The SKs have 2 distinct phenos, The 1st is more bushy and the 2 others are more sativa like. The WW is alot like the SK pheno 1, bushy fast growing indica, its just a little lighter in color. They all stretch like crazy tho so I need to flip em ASAP.

This time Im gonna constrain the light mover to about 6-8 inches, I think I spread the light out too thin last time. Im also gonna remove all of the sucker branches and back branches, there was just too much popcorn on the OGs last round.

Last round I under fed and under lit my veg plants to keep them from overgrowing my veg space, I think this really hurt my yield. This time I fed them as much as they wanted both in light and nutrient and Im hoping it will pay off. It almost seems like you have to get there tolerance up in veg then level off in flower. We shall see.

I topped and trimmed them instead to keep em under control. Probably harvested about 30 clones in total, giving most of them to friends. I kept 3 SK1s, 2WWs and 1SK2 to veg for next round.

SK1 (indica pheno)




White Widow



SK2s (sativa pheno)


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 12, 2012)

Stonetech said:


> Yeah, the good ol days! Maybe you should grab some seeds and give them a go your self. I think I paid $60 for a 10 pack from Vancouver seed bank, they don't ship to the states though. By far the gooiest shit I've ever grown, second place would be JOTI's blueberry. I would highly recommend doin a SOG with these strains though, they don't branch out much at all. Only problem is there isn't a filter that can control the smell.


I have 6 old BOG C99 seeds I must try first.... recently discovered! :0


----------



## Stonetech (Feb 15, 2012)

Plants look healthy and ready to go, they smell really good too.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 16, 2012)

Damn hackers. We're losing good stuff here (((((((((((((((


----------



## Dameon (Mar 20, 2012)

You sure have done a whole lot with a 400W, a light rail and Vert growing. Nice setup tech! Crunchy!


----------



## onlyhuman420 (Mar 24, 2012)

Love your work buddy,just wanted to say thanks for sharing 
I got some great info and idea's from your thread.
keep up the good work!


----------



## Stonetech (Mar 27, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Damn hackers. We're losing good stuff here (((((((((((((((


Yah that was a bit sketchy.



Dameon said:


> You sure have done a whole lot with a 400W, a light rail and Vert growing. Nice setup tech! Crunchy!


Thanks dude most guys would say its too much for a small grow but I just can't help myself lol.



onlyhuman420 said:


> Love your work buddy,just wanted to say thanks for sharing
> I got some great info and idea's from your thread.
> keep up the good work!


Thanks bro I'm glad if anybody besides myself can benefit from this thread.

I barely averted a complete loss of my entire grow recently. I had been having trouble with the gfi outlets tripping. This happened a couple times just days before I was leaving to mexico for 7 nights, great timing lol! The only thing I could come up with was that maybe too many of the sub pumps were kickin on at the same time, I have 6 altogether. So I tried to offset the times as best i could and removed the cloner full of seedlings from the cab and put it on another circuit, I knew they would not last more than a few hours without power. 

So I head off on my trip leaving a friend to check on them as often as possible, turning off my cel phone and praying for some luck. No such luck. I come back a week later to the find that the gfis were tripping constantly, my friend had stopped by 4 times and each time had to reset them. The power was out when I got home and the plants in veg were wilted badly. Luckily they recovered and are still vegging away. The 4 in flower I'm still watching closely, after all theat stress I'm sure this won't be a seedless grow.

Anyways here's a little update, there almost 6 weeks into flower but they look more like week 4. They look happy and healthy apart from some light bleaching.



Heres my fav the SK1



White Widow , severely bleached but doesn't seem to mind



And the SK2s, probably ditch these next round



Veg looks good considering, roots are damaged though and will take time to recover. I now believe it was the wiring in the veg fixture that was causing the problem, it should be fixed now.



The early wonder skunk is coming along, I'll probably be doin the seed run with a friend at they're place. He's got a lot more space and I don't want to risk pollinating my other girls.




I also built a drying cab a couple weeks ago out of an old filing cabinet, since I'm not using it I lent it to a friend to try out but I'll of post some pics of it when I get it back. It holds about 2-3 lbs and can takes a couple weeks to finish.


----------



## Xoshua (Mar 31, 2012)

See the stage your at in cultivating is where I'd like to be. I had a forum thread but since the hack its gone. What kind of area would I need to have your set up? And how did you do you ventillation? I'll also browse some more to see if there's an answer here. Good work though, I'm envious.


----------



## Stonetech (Apr 1, 2012)

@ Xoshua

My bloom cab is about 3' x 3' x 4' h and veg is bout 3' x 5' x 3' h, so pretty compact growing space. For ventilation I've got a passive intake and exhaust on the veg side (exhausting into the bloom). The bloom side has an active intake (pulling air from outside) and about a 330 cfm 3 speed max fan exhausting both cabs through a 400 cfm filter. The active intake comes on with the lights in the bloom cab. Even when its on there's enough negative pressure to suck the heat out of the veg and keep them both cool.

I decided to vent the veg side into the bloom for a few reasons:

A) Theres no room in veg for a filter

B) I only need one exaust/filter for both sides this way

C) In the winter I leave the veg light on 24/7, this keeps the bloom side warm during lights out


----------



## Stonetech (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm glad to report that there are still no signs of hermies, I really dodged a bullet there. That being said it probably still cost me at least a week of flower. I'm mean they're still lookin ok just behind schedule.

The 2 SK2s are the smallest of the 4 and incidentally the furthest along. I've never had a 10 week strain that had 100% cloudy trichs after only 7 weeks and I'm not sure what to make of it. Hopefully they put on some weight in the next couple weeks.



The White Widow is lookin good its just so damn leafy. I mean there's leafs coming out of everywhere. I guess with some better training next time and less topping/fimming it could be manageable, It sure does stretch enough.



And lastly the SK1, what a beast. It towers over the rest of them and is covered with frosty rock-hard nugs, mmm-mmm. The only question is how many do I want to run next round, I've got as many as 3 in veg.



The veg plants have completely recovered as well, new white roots are emerging from the dried out ones. Problem is I've run out of room already and I don't want to fim them this time, just one single topping and thats it. Not sure there's anything I can do but watch, it'll be 2-3 weeks before I chop the others.


----------



## predd (Apr 5, 2012)

hey stonetech how do you feel about defoliating during veg/flower? you think it ups the yield?


----------



## Stonetech (Apr 5, 2012)

@Predd

I would like to believe that removing the odd fan leaf is ok if its to let more light through the canopy, probably shouldn't remove too many at once though. But I think its best to plan ahead and remove whole branches (instead of just leaves) that won't get enough light all the way through flower and never ripen fully. The branches left alone seem to really benefit from this, growing larger and yielding more. 

When I move mine into flower I first remove all the branches on the backside that I know are never gonna see the light. I keep removing more branches that will never "be all they can be" until the end of stretch. I also try to get rid of suckers as they pop up throughout flower, kind of nip them in the bud so to speak. 

I'm still learning though and I've been seeing alot of success with "lollipopping". Stripping the bottom 1/3 or 1/2 of of a plant or single branch seems to encourage more growth closer to the light and results in larger main colas and no popcorn whatsoever. I've also seen others remove all secondary branching and just grow straight up baseball bats. Both of these techniques I'd like to try.

Hope this helps, as you can probably tell from my current grow I myself have a lot to learn about these practices.


----------



## predd (Apr 5, 2012)

tks for the input much appreciated i am running a 400w vertical with 2 waterfarms in a 20"x36"x62" tent with chicken wire just trying to tweak things for max yield, ive been topping all of them so far but im gonna try one untopped this time see what happens.
keep up the good work love following your grow since im running something very similar to you  10 zips has been my max so far from 2 plants i know if i had your skillz i could up that


----------



## Stonetech (Apr 5, 2012)

Haha I don't know bout skillz but I'm enjoying myself. 10 zips is about where I'm at too and I think we're doin alright. I try not to get caught up in all the gpw talk and just have fun. I'm a mason by trade and was always taught to focus on quality first, then quantity.


----------



## Stonetech (Apr 28, 2012)

Well last round was kind of a bust, still in the dryer so not sure what the final weight is but I know its not good enough. Even tho most of my probs stemmed from a faulty timer causing the breaker to trip i've decided to make a bunch of changes for this next round, things I've been thinkin about for awhile. 

First was to upgrade my buckets/res to a bigger size. The buckets went from 1 gal to 3 gal, I might also change from 3.5" nets to 6" next time. The res went from 4 4 gal res' to one large res that can hold around 50 gal if needed. On my last run the plants completely filled the 1 gals about halfway thru flower and I think this could be affecting my yield. Since I already had the walls in place I just used a $20 piece of pondliner to create a res, couldn't find a precast one in those dimensions anyway.



Next I built a frame to hold the buckets above the res



Then I just made a cover for the frame out of plywood with a trap door to mix/monitor nutes. I also mounted a fan in the center to blow up at the light.



After it was done I covered everything with reflectix and trellis. I cut holes for the buckets and dropped them in. Just like the last system there's a small pump for each bucket. Also mounted the filter on the outside of the cab so the fan pushes thru it. 
I know its not the most efficient way but it was taking up way too much room, besides I'm still only on the lowest of 3 settings.



I slacked off alot last run with the training and I'm not gonna let it happen again.



In case no one noticed I also removed the light mover, I couldn't tell if it was really helpin that much during flower so I'm gonna do a run without it for comparison. Probably veg another week the flip.


----------



## FR33MASON (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice design. 

One thing though, are you concerned at all about that wood frame warping and twisting? Also mould and mildew issues might arise with that frame left raw like that. If the wood does become a problem, you might want to consider aluminum hss or something other than untreated 2X4.


----------



## Stonetech (Apr 29, 2012)

@ FR33MASON

You bring up a good point. My old setup was built the same way and I didn't notice any mould on it when I took it apart but I only used it for 2 cycles. It def would've been smarter to use treated wood, if an issue arises I guess thats what I'll do. Aluminum would be good too but its too expensive and harder to work with than wood, IME. I think treated wood would be more than enough cause it doesn't have to last forever.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Saldaw (May 3, 2012)

you could always paint the wood, better save than sorry hehe
i love your setup btw +rep


----------



## Stonetech (May 24, 2012)

Thanks Saldaw, I think I'll just see how long it lasts then replace with treated wood, it really isn't much work. I think it will last longer than some might think though because the res underneath is very well ventilated, I've got the active intake routed into the res where it gets sucked up by the fan pointed at the lights. This keeps my res fresh/cool and adds a bit of humidiy to the grow space.

Anyways I'm now a few weeks into flower and no major problems so far. The plants are very healthy tho they did get a little rootbound from there lengthy stay in veg and have not filled the larger pots. For the next round I took my clones just before the flip to help prevent this. 

I've really focused my attention on the canopy this round, lots of training and pruning. I think this has got to be my best wall of weed yet, hopefully it pays off. I've also added a couple T5s to the ceiling, the tops of the plants don't seem to get much direct light because of the angle. I know its not much but maybe it will help, this will put me at an even 50w/sqft.




I'm poppin some new beans right now, Conkushion (MK Ultra x OG Kush) from KCC. Got them as a bonus last time I ordered. I also got a clone of my God Bud/OGK cross I made accidently a few rounds ago. I gave it to a buddy to try out and it looks pretty good. Its big and stretchy like the OGK but has the same smell/taste as the God.


----------



## Saldaw (May 28, 2012)

wow that room filled out NICE!
+ rep again you really over did yourself


----------



## BearDown! (Jun 1, 2012)

hell yeah man, thanks alot for sharing and keeping your thread going over the last 6-7 mos, just found it and read from beginning to end, gives me great ideas and lessons from your research...can't tell you enough how much I appreciate it...good work, interested to see the total weight this rum!!lol


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 3, 2012)

VERY cool! Is this all in a cab or room?


----------



## Stonetech (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Beardown and JJ420 for following along.

@ JJ420

Its a cab built under the stairs of my basement, theres some pics on page 6 I think.


----------



## Stonetech (Jun 7, 2012)

Think I'm gonna ditch the White Widow, shits just too damn leafy. I don't care for the high much either, too trippy.


----------



## dc4 (Jun 8, 2012)

Holy bananas, I don't even understand what's going on in there


----------



## BearDown! (Jun 10, 2012)

hey so your setup has gotten me thinking about my two mothers and how they are completely different plants physically...
The RKS is bushy and gows every where and would be perfect for a tie down wall of green like you have.... 

The VIPER i have grows more upright and strong with thick branches and would be better suited for a longer veg and grown with a fence in between the light and plant... you have kick started some ideas with your thread man, thanks.

last....whats your yield?


----------



## Stonetech (Jun 10, 2012)

@ Beardown

For this style you need really stretchy strains or you will be disapointed, trust me I've been there. That RKS sounds like a contender but you may have to defoliate if it gets too bushy. The Viper sounds more like the Blueberry or Godbud that I tried to grow this way and was not happy with the result. I hear lots of people saying you need a 50/50 hybrid for best results but I haven't run one yet, maybe on my next order.

My yields weren't that great after I switched to the 400w with light rail, 10oz first run, 8oz second run. The first I had one strain that was not at all suited for this style (God), the second I let my canopy get way out of control and had too much larf. Both during the winter with very cold lights out temps (50F). 

The summer before I got 8 oz with a 250w, no light rail, no training, and a really stretchy strain. So now I've got those warmer lights out temps back and I ditched the light rail so we'll see. Basically I won't be happy till I hit at least 12oz which should be totally doable.


----------



## Stonetech (Jul 3, 2012)

Probably go another week or two. The veg plants are way too overcrowded because I've been trying to go without topping them this time. I need to find some earlier strains the timing's just not workin out.

All of these pics are of the WW which I won't be running anymore. Its a decent 8-9 week strain but I just don't care for the high.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

great setup and very well taken care of, but it seems like that bubble insullating foil would have hot spots not to mention its expensive.. I used it only to insullate my ceeling, great stuff for keeping heat signatures down.. just not a very efficient meens of reflecting light..
otherwize great job.
Cheers~Reggae


----------



## Stonetech (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by Reggaerican. I'm a little confused tho, I always thought that reflectors were dimpled to diffuse light more efficiently and prevent hotspots. If this is true wouldn't the bubbles work the same way?


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

I guess that comment was more like a question. to be honest im not sure cause its been so long since I read about reflectors.. I just know mylar is 99% reflective with no hotspots and its a smooth surface. I do remember reading about hoods with hammered reflectors are bad, guess I just associated that with the bubble stuff your using.. It is a great insulator tho.. that I can attest too..


----------



## Stonetech (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm not sure either, it sure seems to be doin a good job of reflecting light tho, i guess i would need a lightmeter to know for sure. 
Yer right about it bein a great insulator tho, I was using it to keep my res' cool long before I threw it on the walls.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 5, 2012)

well if it aint broke... 
I grow in my basement and befor I installed that stuff over my lights the floor in my living room would get hot when I walked around bare foot. and now the heat is 100% gone. way worth the investment


----------



## Stonetech (Jul 9, 2012)

Chopped one of the WWs, the bigger one I think. Man I wish I had 4 of those, looks like 3 oz maybe. Real stinky too, someone rang my doorbell while I was in the middle of this 3 hr session and it kinda freaked me out a bit, lol. I was in the basement but all the windows upstairs were open cause its so fuckin hot outside. 

This would probably never happen but could you imagine how funny it would be if you knocked on someones door and they answered with their hands all covered in gooey resin, sugar leaves stuck to their elbows, and the overpowering stench of freshly chopped herb! Man I would laugh my ass off!

Here's pics




Here's my bud dryer too, I made it out of an old filing cabinet I had in storage. Its way bigger than I even need buts it what I had so why not. I gave it to a buddy a while back to try out and he put 1.5# in it and had room to spare. 



Its got 3 drawers and each one is split into 3 shelves, I used ceiling tile and cheap shelving parts from HD for these. Above the top shelf I filled a 4" duct elbow with charcoal from the pet store and attached a duct booster to it for the exhaust. Works like a charm except for the first day, it seems the humidity from the chop simply overpowers the charcoal, after that tho theres no smell at all. Last couple times it was used it took 2 weeks to dry but it was practically winter then in an unheated garage, so we'll see how much faster it goes with warmer temps.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 10, 2012)

dude that is a trick ass dry box.. and them buds are looking very nice..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry if you mentioned, whose Widow are you growing?


----------



## Stonetech (Jul 10, 2012)

Cheers Reggae.

Hey OG, how've you been? It's the GHS version. I ordered them before doin any research otherwise I might've tried to get the black widow instead. It's a pretty good producer, and finishes in 8-9 weeks. I had the worst time germinating tho, 1/5 the first try then 0/5 with the free replacements, usually I get about 80-90%. Could be my method tho....


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah, it's all about the BW. I have a pack for whenever I go again. Currently enjoying the sun  

Still have some more Killing Fields beans, I really really enjoy the best pheno of the 4 I got out of the seeds I did pop. I have 2 others that were solid (one has beautiful bag appeal because it was such a deep purple, but it isn't as potent). The best one though was also my biggest producer, 7oz in a 7 gallon pot in coco in a 4x4. Think I could have done better in a 5x5, definitely better in a 5x10. Grew them as mini trees. The best one was a nice purple hue with green mixed in fairly evenly. Extreme resin production on this one. Chopped up one bud and it was like the scissors had just got done trimming a decent plant. Really incredible. Trimming it provided copious amounts of scissor hash to smoke during the process. Very fox tail buds so it was a bit of a chore but well worth it. The nose on them all was incredible and never went away all through drying/curing. Long flowering sativa phenotype, cut at 12 with very good results. They all had similar undertones but distinct overtones on the smell. Definitely on the fruity side. My favorite has a bit of a bubblegum odor that sometimes eminates but not always.

All in all things are good 

Had I grown out this plant in all 4 corners and my other heavy plant that was also pretty nice smoke but a smaller indica in the middles I would have done very very well indeed on the harvest. As it stands I pulled down one and a half bows from a 600. Maybe I'll toss up a few pics here another day. Highly recommend the strain though, suspect you will find a very nice plant in every 10 seeds even though it's still a somewhat unstable f3. F4's are coming soon I believe. I went with regs. Prefer it that way. Had a couple of nice male plants as well that a friend has vegging, hopefully he doesn't kill them.

*edit* Thinking about my next seed purchase now... considering PeakseedsBC rather strongly. The only things I have heard are good things, except you don't see much about their gear around. One guy said his Sweet SkunkxNL#5 was outstanding. Not surprising as NL#5 has always been good in crosses, but that he got a 12 week pheno that was unbelievable. I guess others have reported some seriously strong skunk crosses as well. Makes me wonder about their pure SS as well as their pure NL#5. The prices are righteous and I hear they work with you on bulk orders. There are legit mom/pop genetics from old school NL & Skunk lines in BC, so I imagine they are working with good genetics based on how long they've been around and the limited but always encouraging reports I've seen.


----------



## Stonetech (Jul 12, 2012)

Sounds like you are doin well 

Drop me a link if you do decide to post some pics I'd love to see what yer up to. 

Where do you but peakseedsbc, they have their own website? I'm ready to scrap this Sour Kush and move on I just hate wasting perfectly good plants that I've been vegging for 2 mths! I've got 8 Conkushion seedlings on the go I might just give them a go tho it'll probably be more of the same, its OG x MK Ultra I think. I've got a 10 pack of Jordan's Skunkberry that I'm itchin to try, haven't heard anything about these but the description sounds perfect for my garden. Here it is...

Skunkberry

_Blueberry x Purple Skunk_


50/50 Sativa/Indica cross.

A very easy to grow plant. 

Large skunky buds grow on this tall, light green plant.

Huge yield. 

Flower time: 7-8 weeks

Edit: i just found the website. That northern berry looks fuckin good! $30 bucks for 10 packs of all seeds including shipping in Canada! Thanks for the info OG!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd rep you but I can't give anymore to you.


----------



## kingruar (Jul 14, 2012)

hey stone tech, nice stuff you go going on here!

Just out of curiosity what is the height from the top of your pot to the ceiling?

Just that I am hoping to go down the DWC route yet some are saying it will promote too much growth, I know i will have to train them etc, but just trying to get a scale in my head for the hydro route, or i go soil.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 14, 2012)

no such thing as too much growth!


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 14, 2012)

that skunkberry sounds killer and with a flower time of 7-8. heck sign me up for some seeds.. im gonna give it a go with the girlscout cookie i just aquired and see what this current grow looks like with the green ribbon. if im not bouncing off the walls with the results I will make a seed order and start from scratch.. I have been pretty luck in the past, but my last few runs with second jen clones for moms just didnt work out so well for me..


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 14, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> no such thing as too much growth!


100% agree! you either train them to grow short and fat, do a scrog or you flower sooner. 
its a win win for you no matter how you look at it..


----------



## Stonetech (Jul 15, 2012)

kingruar said:


> hey stone tech, nice stuff you go going on here!
> 
> Just out of curiosity what is the height from the top of your pot to the ceiling?
> 
> Just that I am hoping to go down the DWC route yet some are saying it will promote too much growth, I know i will have to train them etc, but just trying to get a scale in my head for the hydro route, or i go soil.


I've got about 3'6" of grow space in flower. Problem is I got only 2' in veg and with a 8 week veg it gets very congested in there. I've been topping to try and control them but lots of peeps say that its counter productive in vert.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 15, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> that skunkberry sounds killer and with a flower time of 7-8. heck sign me up for some seeds.. im gonna give it a go with the girlscout cookie i just aquired and see what this current grow looks like with the green ribbon. if im not bouncing off the walls with the results I will make a seed order and start from scratch.. I have been pretty luck in the past, but my last few runs with second jen clones for moms just didnt work out so well for me..


Oooo, I'd love to try some GSC!

I'm most interested in the NL x Skunk, but yes, from all the reports I've read all of Peakseeds gear is high quality. The timewarp crosses aren't as potent but they are bred for outdoors PNW so it's not a complete surprise.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 15, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Oooo, I'd love to try some GSC!I'm most interested in the NL x Skunk, but yes, from all the reports I've read all of Peakseeds gear is high quality. The timewarp crosses aren't as potent but they are bred for outdoors PNW so it's not a complete surprise.


I cant wait to try the GSC myself.. It was good from the club, so I know it will be off the hook when im done with it.. lol unfortunatly she is still in the young momma training class and doesnt graduate for atleast 3 weeks..NL x Skunk has to be a winner.. they are both big producers and they both have a way better than average thc count..


----------

